# Excel running slow, even when PC is fine



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

For reasons unknown to me, my PC is having trouble with certain aspects of MS Office, particularly Excel. Specs are high enough that it should have no problem at all with Excel... For example, it takes a good 3-5 seconds to open print preview and then another 3-5 seconds to open the print options dialogue. On my work PC the same task is done almost instantaneously. This happens even with a worksheet that is only 200x25 cells.

Does anyone know if this is normal for a PC of this spec or what I could do about it?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Could be your AV that's set to scan Office files before they open - what AV are you using? there should be an option to stop scanning Office Documents or something similar.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

Nope. It had that setting, but I disabled it and the problem is still there. Excel runs fine and opens the files themselves pretty fast. It's only the print preview part of excel that is running veeerrrry slow. I can open, save, reformat, etc an excel sheet very fast, but anything having to do with printing takes forever. Is it possibly the printer driver? Could it be looking for a network printer?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Possibly. Sounds a daft question but is your printer attached to your PC? Word, for example, has problems if it cannot detect a printer.

Have you tried updating the printer driver for W7?


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

printer attached via USB. No other printers are set up. The driver says it's up to date. I've searched HP's site for a newer driver but can't find anything. Their site is obtuse and only gives me instructions on how to plug in a friggin USB cable and a patch to fix some issue for people who upgraded from Vista to Win 7. Neither helps me (I formatted and did a clean install).

This is the HP driver download page (as far as I've been able to find): http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=443024#N681
UG. About as useful as telling me that the printer is the device w/ the paper in it...


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm aware of an issue when trying to print to a network printer using W7 but that's not really related.

I'm not really sure what the solution might be here - I've tried on my system (using Office 2007) and have no problems.

Any new software or hardware installed recently?


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

Only a new sony card reader and firefox 4 beta 4


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I wonder it it's worth rolling back to an earlier version of FF? Only thing I can really think of.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm reinstalling Windows to get 64bit soon anyway, so... (I installed 32 bit Win7 for unknown reasons...)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hehe - no problem - bit of a drastic solution though...:grin:


----------

